# The Holy Hand Grenade of Suriname



## fer_de_lance (Aug 23, 2014)

..well maybe not. Dug in the 1950's in Suriname with bottles dating to the 1700's what I describe as cobalt blue and so far a mystery to what its purpose was. Perfume?,Poison?,Holy Water? Whatever it is I'm happy to welcome it to the collection[attachment=cb1.JPG] [attachment=cb2.JPG] [attachment=cb4.JPG]


----------



## fer_de_lance (Aug 23, 2014)

[attachment=cb5.JPG] [attachment=cb6.JPG]


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

The last two pics you posted are really cool not as cool as the bottle though.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

It has a similar look to inkwells I've seen that date to that same time period. SO that is my best educated guess, I am sure there is someone on here that can provide you with a lot more information than I can.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 23, 2014)

is it big enough to be a target ball?


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

LisaTammy said:
			
		

> is it big enough to be a target ball?


Can you please explain "target ball"?


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 24, 2014)

Very attractive bottle!  Here is a pic of 18th century French glass hand grenades from wiki. I'd really love to find a pile of these bad boys!


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 24, 2014)

Bert DeWitt said:
			
		

> LisaTammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Target balls were pretty much the precedents of clay pigeons. Here's an article: http://www.peachridgeglass.com/2012/03/target-balls-glass-made-to-be-broken/.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for the information on target balls. I thought they were probably something like that, I'm still sticking with my first answer though. I think inkwell.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Aug 24, 2014)

Plumbata said:
			
		

> Very attractive bottle!  Here is a pic of 18th century French glass hand grenades from wiki. I'd really love to find a pile of these bad boys!


I don't believe the glass is as thick as those examples however that is a distinct possibility of a use. The seller reported that two were found within a close proximity to each other.


----------

